# dead jack rabbit



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

went out to kelton and killed the last exsisting rabbit, looks like the population is doomed forever!!!!! -8/-


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

not a jackrabbit.
doe jackalope.





or a spike, I can't tell.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

blackbear said:


> not a jackrabbit.
> doe jackalope.
> 
> or a spike, I can't tell.


I believe that is a young buck, I think I can see some nubbins............ *OOO*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang you franklin13 !!!!! I've been chasing that one for over two years...dang you !!! :|


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

STAY OUT OF KELTON ITS MINE ALL MINE. 







Just kidding. :twisted:


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

We've got plenty of Jack Rabbits down here in Grass Valley. Believe me, they are far from doomed. :?


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you serious about there being no rabbits in Kelton? We were there first of Jan and only saw one too.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I killed his brother... and sister... and another sister a month ago! Not in Kelton though. 
















This guy got the rest besides that one you killed. 








Jackrabbits=Extinct. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

How do you tell the brothers from the sisters?? Do the sisters wear the brains on the outside of their heads?? :lol:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> I killed his brother... and sister... and another sister a month ago! Not in Kelton though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASSUME BIRD! I saw a few people over the years hunting jacks with hawks, cool as hell watching it nail a rabbit and pin it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is cool. Pretty bird.


----------

